
User loses 1400 BTC to malicious Electrum node - typpo
https://github.com/spesmilo/electrum/issues/5072#issuecomment-683356052
======
Arnt
The answer seems to say: "Because there exists least some user errors that the
software cannot guard against, guarding against this class of error isn't
worthwhile".

My bank manages to block a lot of phishing. If Electrum doesn't, does that
make Electrum better or worse than fiat-currency banks?

------
notRobot
This is why you shouldn't use a lightweight wallet and should use the official
wallet, or at least host a full node.

